# Beste GraKa für mein System



## Private Joker (28. Oktober 2006)

So... langsam reicht meine GraKa nicht mehr für meine Spiele aus.. Deswegen wollte ich fragen welche GraKa in mein System passt.. (P.S.: Würde mir am liebsten neues System zulegen, leider fehlt das Geld.)

Naja hier mein Sys:

ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 2.xx
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Sapphire Atlantis 9800 Pro


Und nun muss ich wissen welche GraKa am besten geeignet ist. Oder sollte ich lieber noch nen Jahr warten und auf ein neues Sys sparen?


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. Oktober 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du die aktuellsten AGP Karten einbauen,ohne dass die vom System ausgebremst werden,sprich Radeon X1800GTO oder Geforce 7600 GT. Allerdings ist dein System für kommende und teilweise auch aktuelle Spiele wohl schon am Rande der Belastbarkeit


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2006)

Meine Erfahrung:

Ich hab quasi das gleiche System ( 2800+ mit 9800Pro + 1GBRam ) und ich kann zB
BF2 auf 64er Servern nicht spielen; alles ruckelt. Und das liegt definitiv nicht an der
GraKa sondern an der CPU bzw am lahmen AGP. Bis 40 Player ist alles im Lot.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine aktuelle AGP-Karte in manchen Fällen noch
Einiges rausholt, erwarte aber keinen Übersprung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Private Joker (29. Oktober 2006)

Ok ich habe zwar auch 1 GB RAM, aber im DUAL-CHANNEL. Ich kann ohne Probleme auf BF² 64 Mann Servern zoggen und ich habe 1280x1024 ohne AF und AA. Und ja mein Sys ist für manche Games an der Belastbarkeit xD


----------

